# System-Backup

## jepf

Hi!

Diese Frage habe ich schon im Newbies-Forum gestellt, aber noch nicht die erhoffte Antwort bekommen.

Ich möchte mein Gentoo-System komplett in dem Zustand, in dem es jetzt ist, auf CD(s) sichern. Ein evtl. Wiederherstellen soll dann so möglich sein, dass ich einfach von der Gentoo-Live-CD starte, evtl. Partitionen erstelle und auf diese dann einfach meine Sicherung kopiere.

Ist das in dieser Form überhaupt möglich?

----------

## de4d

versuch mal dein ganzes / mit --one-file-system in ein tarball zu packen

vielleicht geht das ja.

----------

## Basti_litho

So wie du es vorhast sichere ich schon ne weile (finde ich die einfachste und sehr effektive methode):

Wechseln nach "/" dann:

tar -czvpf /mnt/Gentoo_bak_201002.tar.gz / --exclude=/proc --exclude=/mnt 

Das wärs dann eigentlich schon gewesen. Du kannst natürlich noch mehr verzeichnisse ausschließen. "/proc" aber auf jeden fall und das verzeichnis in dem du dein backup-file speicherst.

MfG

----------

## jepf

Danke. Das werde ich sofort mal ausprobieren.

----------

## maystorm

Hier auch mal gucken:

Creating an ISO of my completed Gentoo System??????

----------

## thund3rbird

 *maystorm wrote:*   

> Hier auch mal gucken:
> 
> Creating an ISO of my completed Gentoo System??????

 

Alles schön und gut, aber ich bevorzuge doch am liebsten die tarball Lösung, weil es einfach schnell und unkompliziert geht!!!

Um dein komplettes System zu Backupen würde ich folgendes machen:

Von Gentoo Boot CD starten

Ein Quell und ein Ziel verzeichnis erstellen!

```
mkdir /mnt/quelle

mount /dev/hda3 /mnt/quelle
```

Dann dein Ziel Verzeichnis

```
mkdir /mnt/ziel

mount /dev/hdb1 /mnt/ziel
```

Bei mir ist das halt mit 2 Festplatten, weil ich die eine Platte als Backupplatte benutze! Du kannst aber auch übers Netz Backupen!

```
tar -czvpf /mnt/ziel/Gentoo_bak_061002.tar.gz /mnt/quelle
```

Wenn du aber übers Netzwerk sichern solltest, dann musst du auch die Netzwerkkartenmodule Laden!

Also ich bin mit der Lösung sehr zu frieden, das System ist zwar zwischenzeitlich kurz down aber funkioniert gut!

Wenn du dein System aber als Produktive Maschine benutzt und sie nicht herunterfahren kannst, dann ist die Lösung von Basti_litho die geschicktere. Nur drauf achten das du /proc und das Verzeichnis in das du backupst --execlude= machst sonst bekommst du errors.

Bis dahin

Jetzt kannste dich entscheiden *g*

cu mirko

----------

## sven

Ich benutze dar (Disk ARchive) für diesen Zweck! Es ist wie tar ein Kommandozeilen Tool, kann aber unter anderem auch die Backups in Dateien bestimmter Größe splitten.

Mit dar ein System zu Backupen sieht dann etwa so aus

```
dar -c /tmp/backup -R / -P usr/portage/distfiles -P proc -P dev -P mnt/.init.d -P tmp -P var/tmp/portage -v -D -z -s 700M
```

Ich erstelle also Backups in 700MB Größe nach /tmp/backup, der Root Folder ist /, ich  schliesse die Ordner usr/portage/distfiles, proc, dev, mnt/init.d, tmp und var/tmp/portage aus.

http://dar.linux.free.fr/

----------

## mb

hallo !

ansonsten kann ich noch partimage empfehlen... ein bootfähiges images liefern die auch, das backup kann u.a. über netzwerk an einen backupserver übertragen werden und dort gesichert werden, splitting und kompression geht auch...

kommandozeile oder gui...

http://www.partimage.org

#mb

----------

## neo-X²

eine totsichere Methode findest du auch hier http://www.newbie-net.de/anleitung_imagebackup.html

Nachtrag:

eine von mir bevorzugte Methode ist ein komplettes Image der Systempartition auf eine zweite Festplatte abzulegen mit

dd if=/dev/sda3 bs=1k | gzip -v9 > /home/sysimage/sda3.img

das "Zurückschreiben" geht mit

dd if=/home/sysimage/sda3.img | gunzip | dd of=/dev/sda3

Zum "Rückschreiben" wird mit der Install-CD gebootet und die Partition mit dem Image gemountet. Wichtig!! Beim "Rückschreiben" darf die "zu rettende" Partition nicht gemountet werden. Das Ganze funzt auch mit xfs-Partitionen.

----------

## Chaostrooper

Zu der Idee mit dd habe ich anzumerken, das es oft günstiger ist zu taren, bzw partimage einzusetzen. 1. schneller, 2. kleineres Backup.

Nimmt man den extrem ungünstigen Fall an: sehr grosse Festplatte, wenig Inhalt. Kopiert man mit dd auch leere Sektoren. Auch wenn man das ganze noch über ne pipe zippt ist das resultat viel gösser, als wenn die leeren Sektoren einfach übersprungen werden.

Natürlich ist das relativ egal, wenn die Partition sowieso voll ist.

Grüsse Emanuel

----------

## KiLLaCaT

 *sven wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Ich erstelle also Backups in 700MB Größe nach /tmp/backup, der Root Folder ist /, ich  schliesse die Ordner usr/portage/distfiles, proc, dev, mnt/init.d, tmp und var/tmp/portage aus.

 

und in welchen format hast du dein backup dann?

im tar.gz?

MfG

jax

----------

## Dimitri

Hi,

dann noch ne Frage: Muss ich das tar Archiv dann mit den gleichen Parametern entpacken wie sie auch im Installationguid beschrieben werden, oder brauche ich andere?

Dim

----------

## MaDmAsTeR

Hi!

habe da auch mal ne Frage, wenn wir schon beim Syste-BackUp sind.

Habe hier noch nen Adaptec 2940UW und nen HP DAT-Streamer rumliegen, ich nehme an per TAR kann ich das machen oder?

Gibts irgendwo Hinweise was ich da für Tools benötige um auf nen Streamer zu sichern?

Danke...

----------

## Basti_litho

@MaDmAsTeR: wenn mich nicht alles täuscht muss du dafür "mt" und tar benutzen. Eine kurze einführung gibts hier: http://www.oreilly.de/german/freebooks/rlinux3ger/ch082.html#55281

@Dimitri: nimm die selben parameter, nur eben statt "c" ein "x" (tar -xzvpf)

Gruß,

Basti

----------

## thurisaz

ich weiß dieser Thread ist uralt, aber ich bin durch Zufall drauf gestoßen und wollte als Lösung das stage4-Backup-Script von BlinkEye vorstellen: https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-312817t.html

----------

## SkaaliaN

falls du winxp installiert hast..dann kann ich dir acronis empfehlen..das sichert dir die ganze kiste...!das cloned dir alles was du willst und funktioniert via boot disk wunderbar

----------

## B0SSA

Benutze auch Arconis True Image und muss sagen das Programm ist das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab. Spart ein haufen Installationszeit bei Gentoo  :Wink: 

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *B0SSA wrote:*   

> Benutze auch Arconis True Image und muss sagen das Programm ist das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab. Spart ein haufen Installationszeit bei Gentoo 

 

schmiert das bei dir unter win manchmal ab? das prob habe ich leider manchmal..darum muss ich immer über die bootdisk starten..!

----------

## mc-max

das stage-4 teil ist super! Benutze ich auch. Wenn was richtig schief gelaufen ist dann kann man es einfach entpacken und los legen. Ich habe 2 Backups, eins gleich nach der Systemeinrichtung mit X und allen Progs die ich im gespeicherten world-file hatte und das andere wöchentlichen. Insgesamt sind es dann 2GB Backups auf 2 Rechnern (doppelt hält besser  :Laughing:  ). Vielleicht sollte ich diese noch auf CDs brennen...  :Rolling Eyes: 

gruß.

max

----------

## SkaaliaN

 *mc-max wrote:*   

> das stage-4 teil ist super! Benutze ich auch. Wenn was richtig schief gelaufen ist dann kann man es einfach entpacken und los legen. Ich habe 2 Backups, eins gleich nach der Systemeinrichtung mit X und allen Progs die ich im gespeicherten world-file hatte und das andere wöchentlichen. Insgesamt sind es dann 2GB Backups auf 2 Rechnern (doppelt hält besser  ). Vielleicht sollte ich diese noch auf CDs brennen... 
> 
> gruß.
> 
> max

 

also bei meinem amd64 geht das nicht. habe überall access denied ... ja..ich hab mit -xvjpf entpackt. außerdem findet der die devices alle nicht mehr

----------

## B0SSA

 *BlackDawn wrote:*   

>  *B0SSA wrote:*   Benutze auch Arconis True Image und muss sagen das Programm ist das beste was ich bis jetzt gesehen hab. Spart ein haufen Installationszeit bei Gentoo  
> 
> schmiert das bei dir unter win manchmal ab? das prob habe ich leider manchmal..darum muss ich immer über die bootdisk starten..!

 

Nein ist mir noch nicht passiert das es abgeschmiert ist.

----------

## SkaaliaN

:(bei mir kommt leider immer "dieses programm muss aufgrund eines unzulässigen vorgangs beendet werden"   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## mc-max

@BlackDawn

keine Ahnung warum es bei dir nicht geht. ich habe gerade noch mal mein Backup entpackt, proc und dev eingehängt, habe chroot gemacht, emerge ausprobiert und X gestartet. Läuft wunderbar... 

hast Du auch alles als root gemacht und auch den Punkt 9. Restore auf https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic-t-312817t.html gelesen und befolgt? 

Gruß.

max

----------

## SkaaliaN

:roll:ich habe es als root ausgeführt und habe auch die anweisungen befolgt..

----------

